# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  'cure' or no 'cure' is it too late already?

## jman91

like a lot of people on the forum im a NW2-3 and probably heading to NW6.

I see a lot of hope and talk about replicel, aderans, histogen, Dr. gho, etc and I would love nothing more than for all of these guys to succeed and bring a silver bullet cure all treatment to market within the next few years. 

I do worry though, what if a company beats them all and brings out some awesome preventative 'cure' like propecia but only it works for everyone and stops all further hairloss. Will other companies stop bothering to develop treatment for us who already lost lots of hair??

----------


## john2399

> like a lot of people on the forum im a NW2-3 and probably heading to NW6.
> 
> I see a lot of hope and talk about replicel, aderans, histogen, Dr. gho, etc and I would love nothing more than for all of these guys to succeed and bring a silver bullet cure all treatment to market within the next few years. 
> 
> I do worry though, what if a company beats them all and brings out some awesome preventative 'cure' like propecia but only it works for everyone and stops all further hairloss. Will other companies stop bothering to develop treatment for us who already lost lots of hair??


 Pgd2 will prob be the treatment that stops further hairloss. I feel if they can stop further hairloss, why can't everyone just get a hairtransplant? That can be the cure right there...if we stop hairloss for good than hair transplant would do the job

----------


## jman91

> Pgd2 will prob be the treatment that stops further hairloss. I feel if they can stop further hairloss, why can't everyone just get a hairtransplant? That can be the cure right there...if we stop hairloss for good than hair transplant would do the job


 no good if your a NW6 or NW7

----------


## gmonasco

> what if a company beats them all and brings out some awesome preventative 'cure' like propecia but only it works for everyone and stops all further hairloss. Will other companies stop bothering to develop treatment for us who already lost lots of hair??


 There are plenty of medical ailments that are 100% preventable, but people still contract them because they don't (for a variety of reasons) seek preventive treatment in advance.  So there will probably always be a market for a hair loss cure.

----------


## Dan26

The science is all there to STOP hairloss. Regrowth is not 100% clear. If the studies about PDg2 are correct, then you are looking at great things. But this would all have to work together. You need to address all aspects of hairloss, as they are not just androgenic. CB which is in trials is basically a better and safe version of fin!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> The science is all there to STOP hairloss. Regrowth is not 100% clear. If the studies about PDg2 are correct, then you are looking at great things. But this would all have to work together. You need to address all aspects of hairloss, as they are not just androgenic. CB which is in trials is basically a better and safe version of fin!


 What does this mean?




> Merck isnt studying the anti-flushing drug in hair loss, said Ian McConnell, a Merck spokesman, in a telephone interview.* We havent seen any signals in patient trials that the therapy might reduce baldness*, he said.
> 
> Actelion isnt testing setipiprant as a baldness treatment, said Roland Haefeli, a company spokesman.


 http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-0...reatments.html

----------


## jman91

> There are plenty of medical ailments that are 100% preventable, but people still contract them because they don't (for a variety of reasons) seek preventive treatment in advance.  So there will probably always be a market for a hair loss cure.


 

Yeah you have a point I suppose, but the demand for hair regrowing technology will at least significantly decrease with a truly effective preventative treatment out there. I for one hope that PGD2 treatment never comes out, because by hen we'll all be well past that stage and a forgotten generation of baldies with no one trying that hard to fix our hair.

----------

